# Fetal Non Stress Tests - I am billing a twin delivery with 9 NSTs



## cynannthomas (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello, I am new to OB/GYN.  I am billing a twin delivery with 9 NSTs.  My physican owns her equipment.  Can I bill all of these?  Also, do I include these in my count for the number of prenatal visits?  Thanks!


----------



## imjsanderson (Mar 24, 2009)

NST's should be billed at the time of service rather than waiting until delivery but you can bill 59025 twin A, 59025-59 twin B for each NST provided using the correct date of service as long as these were done in the office.  If they were done in the hospital you would use -26.


----------

